# Need Help with Stair Skirt board Trim



## psubaron (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi,

I decided to tackle the replacement of my old, cracking skirtboards in the main stairwell of my house. I figured out how to do a pretty good job laying out and cutting the skirt boards, But I forgot to research how to transition skirt boards on an angle around corners. 

I need advice on how I can make the transition at the top and bottom of one skirt board that has 90° turns. I read that I need to straighten out the board before the 90° turn so I taped the wall to show how that suggestion would look. It's at 14.5" high and I think it will look too high. I need some expert options please. 

See attached photos. I am uploading multiple angles to give perspective. 

Thank you, in advance!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using diychatroom.com mobile app


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I have an article somewhere that explains how to do this but I can't find it so I will try to explain how I use to do it.

If you look at your last picture, see the blue tape? Cut the skirt right where the blue tape touches the skirt board. You want the skirt to level out at that point then just miter the short piece to make the corner. I hope this makes sense, if not let me know.


----------



## leungw (Apr 20, 2009)

I went through something similar recently.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f17/trimming-stair-skirt-54784/

In the thread, Keith posted a link to an article that would give you more info. Basically, if you don't want to make your own moulding, you have to make the transition in two steps. First, turn horizontal from the skirt. Then make the 90 degree turn around the corner of the wall.

There is a picture on second page of the thread that shows the two-turn that I did. Once the moulding gets to the narrow wall, I turned it 90 degrees again, this time towards the floor so it could meet with the rest of the baseboard.


----------



## psubaron (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I got it done and it turned out 98% perfect. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using diychatroom.com mobile app


----------



## olzo55 (Jul 15, 2012)

You did a great job!!! Looks beautiful


----------



## psubaron (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks! Feels good to accomplish this. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using diychatroom.com mobile app


----------

